# Two babies growing.



## gerana (Jul 21, 2009)

Birth 15.3.10
dad: SH Black Eyed Bone, Hill
mom: SHS PEW, Rapunzel's Greatness Achieved

Two BEB bucks, two days old in the picture.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They're all wrinkled!


----------



## gerana (Jul 21, 2009)

Boys today:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Love those eyes! They look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## gerana (Jul 21, 2009)

Boys 4 weeks old. 
Minoc and Skara Brae.

sh beb is much better than shs beb.


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

Aww, it's nice to see snaps of them growing up. They look like lovely boys


----------

